# Lost In Space 1/35 scale Guns kit



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is a New Product from LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS
Lost In Space 1/35 scale Guns set kit.
Price is $5.00 + $4.00 shipping in the USA.
Please email me at [email protected] for purchasing.

:wave:


----------



## SPIVEYA (May 8, 2003)

Are you going to offer the figures as well?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

On a side note I don't suppose there is any chance of seeing any
Land of the Giants old Lunar Models kits subjects being released,
the 1/35 scale Spindrift kit, interior set, and passenger and crew 
figure set would reallly come as a salvation to all those die hard
LOG fans out there who wish a nice size Spindrift.

The original LM kit was pretty good I hope that it's in the pipeline!

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> On a side note I don't suppose there is any chance of seeing any
> Land of the Giants old Lunar Models kits subjects being released,
> the 1/35 scale Spindrift kit, interior set, and passenger and crew
> figure set would reallly come as a salvation to all those die hard
> ...


Here you go, Randy Neubit got this done for me last month.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Here you go, Randy Neubit got this done for me last month.
> 
> g



Larson Designs I hope what we are seeing is the coming of the Lunar Models Land of the Giants kits which I feel would be really big win for everybody at last a 1/35 scale Spindy!

Looking forward to knowing when and how much!!!


fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> Larson Designs I hope what we are seeing is the coming of the Lunar Models Land of the Giants kits which I feel would be really big win for everybody at last a 1/35 scale Spindy!
> 
> Looking forward to knowing when and how much!!!
> 
> ...


Kit is available at $300 + shipping.
[email protected] for payment, thanks!

:wave:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Kit is available at $300 + shipping.
> [email protected] for payment, thanks!
> 
> :wave:


Wow! I would take it the kit is complete with the interior set and crew/passenger
figures? That I would imagine is where the $300.00 price tags comes in, are there 
any pics of the kit unassembled, I would love to see how the kit comes to the buyer
and was this kit a new mold or from the old Lunar Models series, it looks really nice
I don't seem to recall it looking this sharp!

At any rate time to start saving my pennies I am totally in!

fortress:thumbsup:


----------

